# SX3 or MAXUS



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought I was set on buying a SX3 in duck blind camo until I talked to a salesman today. He told me that sx3 was probably the best auto loading shotgun on the market today for the market. He then told me that Browning was coming out with the Maxus this summer and that I should look into that. So which should I go with???


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Unless you really need the gun right now I would hold off until this spring. Like you said, Browning's new shotgun will be coming out, and Benelli has a new one coming out as well. Then go to the store and pick up all of the guns you are interested in and see which one feels the best to you.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

The Browning Silver, Win. SX3 are basically the New Maxus with a few improvements. It's my understanding that they took the best of these 2 guns added a few tricks and call it a Maxus.

I have heard nothing negative about it yet. I have an SX3, my girlfriend has a Browning Silver. Very sweet guns, no recoil, smooth trigger. Both guns are 3 inch, my mistake, should have bought 3.5. we can shoot any load and no issues. Wouldn't hesitate to buy another one of either gun.

Just my opinion


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Screw the SX3 and Browing silver and pick self up a dam Beretta!!!


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

RocknRollHunter said:


> Screw the SX3 and Browing silver and pick self up a dam Beretta!!!


I would have to say....Vice Versa.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree X3 or Silver or hold for the Maxus


----------

